# Carradice saddlebags



## ChristinaJL (26 Mar 2010)

I've just ordered a carradice barley for my road bike with the hope that it will fit.  I have a brooks b17 saddle, but a 52cm specialized women's bike. Not ordered any bagman or SQR yet as I want to see how it will fit. So, would the bagman sport or SQR be a better bet, given that my seat is not the highest?

Also I just couldn't resist getting the camper longflap bag for my touring bike.  I only have a selle italia saddle for this one, so will I be able to put the straps round the saddle rails? I think my hubby will be less than amused if I spend too much more on accessories.


----------



## e-rider (26 Mar 2010)

putting the straps through the rails might be possible but it's a bit of a bodge and the saddlebag will not be as stable.


----------



## ChristinaJL (26 Mar 2010)

a bodge is what I'd though!!  Maybe I'll wait till he goes to work, then order another brooks saddle.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Mar 2010)

Take a look here Christina, It gives you the dimensions. Your saddle should have the loops so you wont need a qr version. The barley will wobble around unless it's supported. Some people can cope with it but I couldn't.

http://born2bike.wordpress.com/2009/09/07/carradice-bagman-qr-sport/


----------



## ACS (26 Mar 2010)

Load of Carradice bags on Brooks here

I use a Barley on both a B17 standard and narrow without out any wobble or additional support.


----------



## ChristinaJL (26 Mar 2010)

djb1971 said:


> Take a look here Christina, It gives you the dimensions.



thanks, looks like the sport one without the QR might just fit. Thanks!! Will see how the bag fits on my saddle when it arrives, then make the decision.


----------



## ChristinaJL (26 Mar 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Load of Carradice bags on Brooks here



that's a lot of photos, some nice ones though.


----------



## ChristinaJL (26 Mar 2010)

Anyways, I just saw a dark green brooks b67S on chain reaction cycles for £25, now I can't pass that up could I?  So, hoping that will fit on the dawes karakum bike nicely for the camper saddle bag.


----------



## ChristinaJL (29 Mar 2010)

yay, my carradice barley and camper longflap arrived from wiggle this morning!! I have a Sue and a Priscilla bag!! Photos for those of you who are interested in how much can fit in the Barley. I could have got more in, even my waterproof trousers strapped across the top I reckon. 











This is how it fits on a 52cm women's bike!





I've ordered a sport bagman too, cos the bag was hitting the back of my legs and knowing me, that would get on my nerves after a long ride.


----------



## djb1971 (29 Mar 2010)

You pack too neatly!!
You can squeeze another bottle and some snacks in there too 

The bagman will keep the bag from rubbing your shorts away


----------



## ChristinaJL (29 Mar 2010)

djb1971 said:


> You pack too neatly!!
> You can squeeze another bottle and some snacks in there too



you've not seen me pack a suitcase. 

yep, definately could have fit in my 1 litre water bottle and numerous energy drinks/gels/bars and that's not considering the extra space left in one of the pockets. Had my puncture/repair kit stuff on one side.

I wonder how much stuff I can strap to the top once I get some bungees!!


----------



## Darkmarkster (29 Mar 2010)

thats some neat packing  my only worry is that,and before i tell you this dont laugh  i need to fit in some size 15 plimsoles into mine,because i decided it would be easier to walk around in plimsoles than carry big shoes or stay in cleated road shoes,so do you reckon that plimsoles,x1 pair of shorts,small wash bag,t shirt,socks,boxers,and a few little bits would fit in there? lol


----------



## Darkmarkster (29 Mar 2010)

did i just notice you have a Tacx I-magic trainer attached to that bike? (Let me guess from Wiggle?)


----------



## ChristinaJL (30 Mar 2010)

Darkmarkster said:


> i need to fit in some size 15 plimsoles into mine, so do you reckon that plimsoles,x1 pair of shorts,small wash bag,t shirt,socks,boxers,and a few little bits would fit in there?



well, only having size 5 feet, I've not a clue how big size 15 is, but you could always strap the plimsoles to the top of the bag in a waterproof bag maybe? 

the other stuff should fit in there ok, I reckon. or you could always try a carradice pendle - they're 11 litres I believe, but I've not seen one, and I don't think they have the extra metal on top for more straps, although you could always stap stuff on anyway with bungees.


----------



## ChristinaJL (30 Mar 2010)

Darkmarkster said:


> did i just notice you have a Tacx I-magic trainer attached to that bike? (Let me guess from Wiggle?)



oh, the bike is on my tacx rollers actually, but I got a front fork stand so I can use the rollers when my husband is not about in case I cycle off the rollers.  Not that I have yet, I actually enjoy the rollers, but if I want to do the sufferfest fight club workout, I need to be using the stand, as it gets a bit dodgy sprinting on rollers at over 40mph - well for me anyway. 

and they cyclists in the background on the pc is just a wallpaper from the sky website!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Mar 2010)

ChristinaJL said:


> the other stuff should fit in there ok, I reckon. or you could always try a carradice pendle - they're 11 litres I believe, but I've not seen one, and I *don't think they have the extra metal on top for more straps*, although you could always stap stuff on anyway with bungees.



Nope they don't. The nice man at Spa Cycles said "The Pendle isn't fully featured" when he explained this to me.

cape roll or even a zip roll strapped atop the saddlebag might work.


----------



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

think I might just get the barley and secure it to the top in waterproof bags as suggested with bungee straps


----------



## ChristinaJL (30 Mar 2010)

GregCollins said:


> "The Pendle isn't fully featured"



I thought not. good idea about the roll bag, I might get one of those at some point - can't have too many carradice bags, can I??? (I am female after all!!!  )


----------



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

if you get anymore bags youll end up looking like a Sherpa


----------



## ChristinaJL (30 Mar 2010)

Darkmarkster said:


> secure it to the top in waterproof bags as suggested with bungee straps



The other option that a lady at Carradice suggested to me was the low saddle longflap bag - that does have straps on the top of it, looking at the photo at SJS cycles here. It's a bit bigger than the barley though at 15 litres, so might be too big for you? I quite fancy one of those in green to match my new green brooks saddle which arrived today!!!


----------



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

15 Litres! thats a litre for each of my shoe sizes  that one does look like it would have more room actually,I guess I could just order two of them The Barley & another see what the size is like and return the inappropriate one as Wiggle are good with returns like that.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Mar 2010)

ChristinaJL said:


> I thought not. good idea about the roll bag, I might get one of those at some point - can't have too many carradice bags, can I??? (I am female after all!!!  )



They're not just for the ladies! I've just ordered a cape roll to put my tools and waterproofs in to strap to the top of my Barley, and a zip roll to use in place of my altura bar bag, which started to look too much like a plastic wheelie bin the minute I put the Carradice on the back.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Mar 2010)

ChristinaJL said:


> The other option that a lady at Carradice suggested to me was the low saddle longflap bag - that does have straps on the top of it, looking at the photo at SJS cycles here. It's a bit bigger than the barley though at 15 litres, so might be too big for you? I quite fancy one of those in green to match my new green brooks saddle which arrived today!!!



I have a lowsaddle longflap.

Reviewed here;
https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## ChristinaJL (31 Mar 2010)

Greg, nice to see I'm not the only one who wants a collection of carradice bags then!!


----------



## ChristinaJL (31 Mar 2010)

John the Monkey said:


> I have a lowsaddle longflap.



Love the surly bike, I'd love one of those one day.  How's the brooks saddle? I've got one on my road bike, and just put an B67 ladies' on my karakum.


----------



## ChristinaJL (31 Mar 2010)

Darkmarkster said:


> I guess I could just order two of them The Barley & another see what the size is like and return the inappropriate one.



I planned to do that, but ended up keeping both - the barley for my road bike, the camper for my touring bike!!


----------



## P.H (31 Mar 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Nope they don't. The nice man at Spa Cycles said "The Pendle isn't fully featured" when he explained this to me.
> 
> cape roll or even a zip roll strapped atop the saddlebag might work.



You're right they don't have the D rings. What they do have is extended leather strips with two slots in, these are to thread toe straps through to hold a cape.
OK they don't have to be toestraps and it doesn't have to be a cape, but some of us are traditionalists

For anyone considering a bagman, it's worth noting that the Barley sits better in a Bagman Sport QR and the slightly deeper Pendle sits better on a std Bagman Sport. Though of course it's not critical.


----------



## Darkmarkster (31 Mar 2010)

ChristinaJL said:


> I planned to do that, but ended up keeping both - the barley for my road bike, the camper for my touring bike!!



Which support did you order for the Barley? as i will be mounting it to a Bontrager race lite saddle on my Trek 1,7,my saddle is positioned quite far back so i dont know if I will have enough rail space.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Mar 2010)

ChristinaJL said:


> Greg, nice to see I'm not the only one who wants a collection of carradice bags then!!



surely the right number of bags is n+1


----------



## Darkmarkster (31 Mar 2010)

I think you should just work for Carradice and get them all as company perks then you can surround yourself with them


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Mar 2010)

ChristinaJL said:


> Love the surly bike, I'd love one of those one day.  How's the brooks saddle? I've got one on my road bike, and just put an B67 ladies' on my karakum.


B17N on the SCR2.0 (lovely) and B17 on the LHT at the moment. Love them both, and there's no better way to carry the carradice (imo).


----------



## ChristinaJL (31 Mar 2010)

GregCollins said:


> surely the right number of bags is n+1



indeed!!! I can see a lowsaddle longflap and the pencil case one in my future.


----------



## ChristinaJL (31 Mar 2010)

Darkmaster, I ordered the standard sport bagman after a discussion with the man at the shop on the phone. Ordered it on Monday, but it's not here yet, so I can't test it for you. Fingers crossed it arrives tomorrow, but I've not had any despatch email so not sure when it will come. Never mind, I'll have to ride my touring bike with the camper saddle bag over Easter then.


----------



## ChristinaJL (31 Mar 2010)

John the Monkey said:


> B17N on the SCR2.0 (lovely) and B17 on the LHT at the moment. Love them both, and there's no better way to carry the carradice (imo).



Agree +1 on the B17 - I love mine. I did try it on the karakum bike, but I kept slipping forward, so put it back on my road bike for which it's perfect and ordered the B67, which I got for the pricely sum of £25 new.


----------



## Darkmarkster (31 Mar 2010)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Carradice_Bagman_Standard_Sport_Saddle_Bag_Support/5360042590/

this one?


----------



## ChristinaJL (31 Mar 2010)

Darkmarkster said:


> I think you should just work for Carradice and get them all as company perks then you can surround yourself with them



That would be a plan, although I think I'd prefer to work for Cervelo.  I used to work for a climbing gear manufacturer and they kitted me out completely with new gear so I wasn't climbing with competitors kit!!!


----------



## Darkmarkster (31 Mar 2010)

check you out! My last three jobs were for fragrance companies and they gave me loads & loads of that stuff,but the thing is im not a woman so what use is all that to me  (Penhaligons,Estee Lauder & Jo Malone <--)


----------



## ChristinaJL (31 Mar 2010)

Darkmarkster said:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Carradice_Bagman_Standard_Sport_Saddle_Bag_Support/5360042590/
> 
> this one?



yep, but I didn't order from wiggle. 

ETA - noticed that wiggle now have some in stock if you're after one!!


----------



## ChristinaJL (31 Mar 2010)

Darkmarkster said:


> My last three jobs were for fragrance companies and they gave me loads & loads of that stuff,but the thing is im not a woman so what use is all that to me



  

Before the climbing company, I worked for a really exciting dental company - no free toothbrushes though.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Apr 2010)

I work for an eyecare medical charity yet I have to pay for me own glasses...... humpf!


----------



## ChristinaJL (1 Apr 2010)

no free glasses, humpf indeed!!! 

anyway, my bagman should be here on Saturday, hopefully. Rang the shop up and they've staff off sick, so one poor bloke was desparately trying to pack up all the orders before Easter.


----------



## Darkmarkster (1 Apr 2010)

Nice I bought the Barley and the sport bagman and both were despatched via Citylink from Wiggle today so i should get it on Tuesday


----------



## Darkmarkster (1 Apr 2010)

ChristinaJL said:


> Before the climbing company, I worked for a really exciting dental company - no free toothbrushes though.



Did they give you free mouthwash?


----------



## ChristinaJL (1 Apr 2010)

I kind of wish I'd known wiggle were getting more bagmen in, then I'd have held up the rear rack for DH order that arrived today from them and added one on. never mind, suppose I've got to try out other bike shops occassionally.  

no free mouthwash, they made dental equipment such as drills and lasers etc.


----------



## Darkmarkster (1 Apr 2010)

I suppose a good drillings never a bad thing  Indeed you should have waited! Nevermind,it all goes towards keeping my platinum discount


----------



## ChristinaJL (1 Apr 2010)

I have a platinum discount too.


----------



## Darkmarkster (1 Apr 2010)

Yay!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Apr 2010)

my new bags arrived today. I inadvertently ordered black ones instead of green. oh well, I'll have to buy a black bike now. wot a shame. honestly my next bike was going to be black anyway......


----------



## Darkmarkster (1 Apr 2010)

which bag did you order? ah you wanted the green? I ordered a black barley yesterday


----------



## MacB (1 Apr 2010)

I've been looking at Carrdice and trying to work out the various options of bag attachment/support etc. I don't find their website the most user friendly. I do have a Brooks on one bike but quite like the idea of being able to attach via seatpost or saddle QR, for ease of removal and switching between bikes. I also had a good read of Peter Whites site on the subject. 

Looking at the bag sizes, and definitely wanting pockets, I see the Barley, Pendle, Lowsaddle Longflap, Nelson, Nelson Longflap and then you have the real biggies. So choices of 7, 11, 15, 18 and 23ish litres in size. I also note that Peter Whites site shows a Barley sized Super C, I may prefer the non buckle option.

Say I were to buy a Barley sized bag and a Nelson Longflap, I can't currently see a need to go bigger but you never know Can I have a setup on each bike that would mean I could easily remove and re-attach any of the types of bags? I'm seeing the Bagman QR saddlebag clamp and also the QR Sport with the metal support frame. So can I put a Bagman fitting on each saddle, the Brooks included, and have a corresponding fitting attached to each bag? ie each bag keeps a fitting permanently on it and the same for each saddle. No undoing buckles etc each time I want to put on, take off or switch bag types.

Jeez that sounds confused even to me, I hope you get my drift


----------



## andrew_s (2 Apr 2010)

ChristinaJL said:


> anyway, my bagman should be here on Saturday, hopefully.



There's one question to be answered.
Will it have been made by Christine?


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Apr 2010)

MacB said:


> Say I were to buy a Barley sized bag and a Nelson Longflap, I can't currently see a need to go bigger but you never know Can I have a setup on each bike that would mean I could easily remove and re-attach any of the types of bags? I'm seeing the Bagman QR saddlebag clamp and also the QR Sport with the metal support frame. So can I put a Bagman fitting on each saddle, the Brooks included, and have a corresponding fitting attached to each bag? ie each bag keeps a fitting permanently on it and the same for each saddle. No undoing buckles etc each time I want to put on, take off or switch bag types.


I think this will work, although it's more common for people to do it using the SQR system.

Do check that the qr fitting has enough saddle rail on your brookses though.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Apr 2010)

the bags don't need extra fittings when used with a bagman quick release. the pins slide easily thru the leather loops. the bonus of a bagman quick release is the ability to bolt a rear light to it. on the ones without the wire support under the bag; if you slide it all the way back (the bagman), then the seatpost strap usually does not need fastening as the bag will be far enough away from your legs. all in all the bagman is the best thing carradice provide as a quick release system, and i've used all carradices.


----------



## MacB (2 Apr 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> the bags don't need extra fittings when used with a bagman quick release. the pins slide easily thru the leather loops. the bonus of a bagman quick release is the ability to bolt a rear light to it. on the ones without the wire support under the bag; if you slide it all the way back (the bagman), then the seatpost strap usually does not need fastening as the bag will be far enough away from your legs. all in all the bagman is the best thing carradice provide as a quick release system, and i've used all carradices.



Aha, right I finally worked out how the QR works so it's a case of having a permanent fixture on the saddle which can be QR alone or QR with support. I need to see some in action to decide whether I need the support or not. But, regardless, I'd need to buy a seperate bracket for each bike? I'll also have a look at the SQR options again, then it would be one SQR block per bike and a fitting on each saddle bag. I take it the SQR works with the whole range, Barley included?


----------



## leyton condor (2 Apr 2010)

I have been meaning to treat myself to a barley for a while now. All my hints at Christmas and birthday did not seem to materialse so I'll have to get my own.
I can't decide between a bagman or SQR though.
Or maybe I'll get myself a brooks saddle..........decisions decisions...


----------



## Darkmarkster (2 Apr 2010)

I bought the barley and the standard sport bagman support but I assume you will need bungee cords to go over and around the bag as the support just keeps it in position?


----------



## ChristinaJL (2 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> I'll have to buy a black bike now. wot a shame. honestly my next bike was going to be black anyway......



I'd get a new bike too.


----------



## Darkmarkster (2 Apr 2010)

ChristinaJL said:


> I'd get a new bike too.



I think you should get a new outfit to match the bag


----------



## ChristinaJL (2 Apr 2010)

andrew_s said:


> There's one question to be answered.
> Will it have been made by Christine?



Well, my barley bag and camper longflap were made by Priscilla and Sue. I hate waiting though, why can't there be any post on Good Friday.


----------



## ChristinaJL (2 Apr 2010)

Darkmarkster said:


> I think you should get a new outfit to match the bag



I'm ok, most of my kit is black to start with, so the black bags should be fine.


----------



## Darkmarkster (2 Apr 2010)

ChristinaJL said:


> I'm ok, most of my kit is black to start with, so the black bags should be fine.



 thats cheating! your supposed to say your buying a new outfit as we speak!


----------



## ChristinaJL (2 Apr 2010)

leyton condor said:


> Or maybe I'll get myself a brooks saddle..........decisions decisions...



I think everyone needs at least one Brooks saddle.


----------



## ChristinaJL (2 Apr 2010)

Darkmarkster said:


> I bought the barley and the standard sport bagman support but I assume you will need bungee cords to go over and around the bag as the support just keeps it in position?



If you have a brooks saddle, then the top loops should go on the saddle loops if that makes sense? The bottom loop will go round the support itself I'm guessing.


----------



## Darkmarkster (2 Apr 2010)

ChristinaJL said:


> I think everyone needs at least one Brooks saddle.



A brooks although being awesome,wouldnt go with my East London image on a carbon bike


----------



## ChristinaJL (2 Apr 2010)

Darkmarkster said:


> thats cheating! your supposed to say your buying a new outfit as we speak!



I don't want to be paying the credit card bosses to all go on a mass holiday.


----------



## Darkmarkster (2 Apr 2010)

ChristinaJL said:


> I don't want to be paying the credit card bosses to all go on a mass holiday.




They already did that with all the bags you bought,this is for the fine wine at their Christmas party


----------



## ChristinaJL (2 Apr 2010)

Darkmarkster said:


> A brooks although being awesome,wouldnt go with my East London image on a carbon bike



don't they do some racing saddles??


----------



## Darkmarkster (2 Apr 2010)

they do something a bit like this
http://www.brooksengland.com/en/Shop_ProductPage.aspx?cat=saddles+-+road+%26+mtb∏=Team+Pro+Copper


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Apr 2010)

MacB said:


> Aha, right I finally worked out how the QR works so it's a case of having a permanent fixture on the saddle which can be QR alone or QR with support. I need to see some in action to decide whether I need the support or not. But, regardless, I'd need to buy a seperate bracket for each bike? I'll also have a look at the SQR options again, then it would be one SQR block per bike and a fitting on each saddle bag. I take it the SQR works with the whole range, Barley included?



I did my bit of the Hilly 50 and the B'ton FNRttC with a barley on an SQR. Works/worked fine. In theory my next bike, the black one, which is, and always was, coming in late April, was going to have a second SQR block on the seatpost. 

But now I'm thinking 

a) the SQR is so SO fugly, and entirely out of keeping with the vibe of the trad. Carradice bags, that I'm not sure I can pollute the lines of the new bike with one
 SQR + carbon post is prob not a good idea anyway given the SQR fitting is... ahem... a touch 'agricultural'.
c) do I really need a QR and if I do, wouldn't a QR Bagman be more elegant?

Plus I've got to go buy a black Barley, or bigger, to put on the incoming black bike so the green Barley can stay on the green bike. If it stays on the green bike does it really need a QR? What do I store in it that is worth nicking given all 'goodies' are going in a handlebar mounted zip roll. Which I'd like a QR for but doesn't seem feasible unless I can adapt a Rixen and Kaul one somehow. Of course the white bike carries no luggage as I wear a camelbak when riding her, and the purple bike only goes down the shops so needs no bags, and the blue bike, when it arrives, is strictly a slim jim stuff in pockets job. etc., etc..


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Apr 2010)

Darkmarkster said:


> which bag did you order? ah you wanted the green? I ordered a black barley yesterday



Zip Roll (to use as bar bag) and Cape Roll, for waterproofs and the odd tool, to be strapped atop the Barley. Cunning plan to overcome incorrect colour (not sending them back price was too good) is to change mudguards on the green bike, which are currently silver, and held together with zip ties, with black ones. Et voila, harmony is restored.


----------



## MacB (2 Apr 2010)

Well new tangent, I've looked again at the specs for the Carradice stuff and weighed up the options. My Arkel Tailrider is lighter than all of them apart from the Junior. It has an 11 litre capacity and sits low as it expands upwards when you fill it. It also has zips which means the two side pockets are useable for anything. There are straps and loops on the top so waterproofs can be attached to the outside as well. It attaches via velcro so easy on and off. The only negative is that it requires a rack in order to be used. Yet looking at the weights for the Carradice supports, it's a close run thing between Carradice+support or Arkel+rack. I've been getting by on a Topeak large saddlepack and a dummy storage bottle for tubes:-







but this is very limited for longer rides and I end up filling pockets etc. so I've put a rack back on the Giant, so all 3 bikes have racks again, and this is how it looks with the Arkel:-


















The third picture shows the inside and you can see two spare tubes in two of the internal mesh pockets. The outer pockets have a multitool, leatherman, batteries, tyre levers, latex gloves, zip ties, adjustable wrench, chaintool and space for a few more bits I might need easier access to. It's fairly waterproof but there is a builtin raincover that you can pull over for the heavy stuff.

I think I'll stick with this for a while


----------



## PpPete (3 Apr 2010)

Looks like a good system MacB, and probably lighter as you say. But it fails on the "image" front for me. I just got a Carradice Nelson off Ebay for a knockdown price, nicely faded but in superb condition. Just the thing for 30 y.o. 531 framed bike. All I need now is to grow the beard back and buy some SPD sandals and I shall at least have the look of Audaxer. 

Can't decide between Bagman Q/R and SQR though. I'll need one or the other because my Brooks Swift doesnt have the loops.


----------



## Darkmarkster (3 Apr 2010)

Im in a bit of a conundrum at the moment,because ive got a fair bit of multi day light tours planned for later in the year,my next bike is arriving in a week or so but a carradice bagman is going to look so ugly on the back of a carbon road bike but its a shame not to use my new bike and use my workhorse!


----------



## MacB (3 Apr 2010)

porkypete said:


> Looks like a good system MacB, and probably lighter as you say. But it fails on the "image" front for me. I just got a Carradice Nelson off Ebay for a knockdown price, nicely faded but in superb condition. Just the thing for 30 y.o. 531 framed bike. All I need now is to grow the beard back and buy some SPD sandals and I shall at least have the look of Audaxer.
> 
> Can't decide between Bagman Q/R and SQR though. I'll need one or the other because my Brooks Swift doesnt have the loops.



agreed I do prefer the aesthetics of the Carradice, but it stops there. Yet I still find myself having a battle to stop myself buying the Carradice. Even though I know I don't like buckles, the Tailrider is more aero, has easier access and is easier to transfer between bikes. If it wasn't for the fact I'd prefer not to need a rack, there's no contest.........and yet!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Apr 2010)

porkypete said:


> Looks like a good system MacB, and probably lighter as you say. But it fails on the "image" front for me. I just got a Carradice Nelson off Ebay for a knockdown price, nicely faded but in superb condition. Just the thing for *30 y.o. 531 framed bike*. All I need now is to grow the beard back and buy some SPD sandals and I shall at least have the look of Audaxer.
> 
> Can't decide between Bagman Q/R and *SQR* though. I'll need one or the other because my Brooks Swift doesnt have the loops.



No! Please no! Have a heart, the SQR has the aethetics of a very ugly thing that fell off the ugly tree hitting every branch on the way down and then landed in a puddle of fugly at the foot of the tree.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Apr 2010)

MacB said:


> agreed I do prefer the aesthetics of the Carradice, but it stops there. Yet I still find myself having a battle to stop myself buying the Carradice. Even though I know I don't like buckles, the Tailrider is more aero, has easier access and is easier to transfer between bikes. If it wasn't for the fact *I'd prefer not to need a rack*, there's no contest.........and yet!



That's why i've gone down the Carradice road.... The rack can go on when I need panniers.

I'm not buying the 'rack bags as aero' arguments I hear, my saddlebag is more aero than I my fat r's.


----------



## MacB (3 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> I'm not buying the 'rack bags as aero' arguments I hear, my saddlebag is more aero than I my fat r's.



Agreed, for you, but we're talking my svelte posterior here


----------



## ChristinaJL (3 Apr 2010)

Darkmarkster said:


> but a carradice bagman is going to look so ugly on the back of a carbon road bike but its a shame not to use my new bike and use my workhorse!



well, here's a photo of my bagman on the road bike, so you can see it's not that bad, I don't think so anyway.  Although granted I don't have a posh carbon bike.


----------



## ChristinaJL (3 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> That's why i've gone down the Carradice road.... The rack can go on when I need panniers.
> 
> I'm not buying the 'rack bags as aero' arguments I hear, my saddlebag is more aero than I my fat r's.



my sentiments too re the rack/panniers. 

Tried out my camper longflap carradice on the touring bike full today, and by 'eck it don't half speed up descents.


----------



## Darkmarkster (3 Apr 2010)

Very nice! I recieved mine today.Fitted the bagman and put the Barley sitting on it on my commuter bike to test how it looks,looks really cool 
Need to get some luggage straps now,what are the extra straps in the bag for that you get with the Barley? Check the photo gallery section for pics


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Apr 2010)

Have just worked out, whilst getting a glass of wine from the fridge, that, if I drop my butt ugly SQR a few inches*, I'd have room for a zip roll direct on the loops on the B17. But I'm going to look and see if I can retro fit a R&K kwik click mount on the bag.

*compact mtb style frame geometry has its advantages when you are 6' 2".


----------



## MacB (3 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Have just worked out, whilst getting a glass of wine from the fridge, that, if I drop my butt ugly SQR a few inches*, I'd have room for a zip roll direct on the loops on the B17. But I'm going to look and see if I can retro fit a R&K kwik click mount on the bag.
> 
> *compact mtb style frame geometry has its advantages when you are 6' 2".



Hmmm, I have to agree the SQR does register as a bit of an epic fail. I think the Bagman QR with/without support would be my preferred option. So further questions:-

Greg, if I were to fit a Barley or Nelson with just the Bagman QR and no support would I be constantly banging the backs of my legs?

Do the bags tend to sway and, if so, is it better or worse with/without the support?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Apr 2010)

Swinging and a swaying is solved by strapping the bag to the seat post; back in the day on my old carradice I use a bit of plastic plumbing pipe to get the 'offset' i.e. the fixed distance from back of seatpost to front of bag, set right. I discovered that it was possible using this to push this back far enough to stop my legs hitting the bag as well. Though I did then have a fugly bit of plastic pipe strapped to my bike. Which I covered in black insulating tape in the end.

Will it 'bang yer legs'? depends on the angle of your seat post/tube and the size of your hamstrings I guess. But the support is surely part shelf part anti leg banging device

Mr Brooks and Mr Carradice need to sit down over a good lunch and develop the Brooks/Carradice QR saddle if you ask me. The frame of a Brooks with the QR loops of a Bagman QR, with the support as an optional extra. There's money in it.


----------



## MacB (3 Apr 2010)

Ok, I get the strapping the bag to the seatpost but if you go down the support route then the bag straps to the support struts. Do you know if the supports have a tendency to sway?


----------



## PpPete (4 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> No! Please no! Have a heart, the SQR has the aethetics of a very ugly thing that fell off the ugly tree hitting every branch on the way down and then landed in a puddle of fugly at the foot of the tree.




Sorry could clarify your sentiments a bit Greg, not entirely sure what you are getting at there 

Just tried my new/old Nelson direct on Brooks Pro saddle loops. Doesn't hit my legs, so I think I'll just get the bolt-on bag loops for the Swift and forget QR systems for now. Futile attempt to save money though, If I'm ordering from Spa there are those TA chainrrings I "need" too.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Apr 2010)

MacB said:


> Ok, I get the strapping the bag to the seatpost but if you go down the support route then the bag straps to the support struts. Do you know if the supports have a tendency to sway?




The bagman I played with in the LBS, I could not see that swaying in a month of sundays if attached properly to the saddle. Not sure I'd strap the bag to the frame of a Bagman, esp a QR one, anyway. I'd use it as a shelf.

fwiw the SQR more than make ups for what it lacks in beauty in rigidity and non swayingness.

MNeanwhile I'm going to ask those nice people at Carradice if one of their lovely ladies can make me a zip roll with a klickfix mount whilst somehow retaining the wooden dowel to keep it semi rigid


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Apr 2010)

hmmm...

according to the official chart 

Barley = h15 x d15 x w28 = 7 litres volume
and
Pendle = h18 x d15 x w30 = 11 litres volume
but
15x15x28 = 6.3 litres
whilst
18x15x30 = 8.1 litres

are the pockets on a pendle pendle-ulous?


----------



## PpPete (4 Apr 2010)

FWIW the side pockets on the Nelson are 17.5 tall x 10.5 wide x 6 deep so just over a litre each. But the basic bag dimensions 21 x 20 x 35 come out to 14.7 as against a rated 15. 
But actually the side "panels" of the Nelson are not rectangular. That 20 is measured from the back of the bag (front end when on bike) to the "peak" of a pentagon. The depth at top and bottom of the bag is significantly less, so I reckon the main compartment is just less than 13 and the 2 side pockets make it up to 15.
Then they confuse things by giving the same basic dimensions for the Nelson longflap, and calling it 18 litres.
Goodness only knows what shape a Pendle is .....


----------



## Darkmarkster (4 Apr 2010)

Carradice Barley & Bagman images:
https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------

